# What Is Art Music?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Much of the Western classical tradition sprang from, or exemplifies a concern with religion, regardless of whether or not one considers religion not as simply dogma, but as a tool for reaching greater spiritual awareness. This is a universal concern.

If we see the newer concept of "art" and art music as a secular continuation of this, with more universal qualities, then "art" music, and art in general, satisfies this ongoing concern with the metaphysical which Western music started with. 

The notion of "materialism (or consumerism) vs. spirituality" did not really exist in the past, which put the older classical music by default into 'higher' category of "non-utilitarian," since the Church was the only game in town, and there were no real secular forces which empowered popular music enough to present any real competition with this power position.

By the late 18th century, with the advent of the new concept of art to carry on this function, the criteria for "art" music continued and expanded the older "high art" paradigm, by empowering a new intellectually-based scholar class which continued the priest/scholar tradition. 

These scholar/composers now serve as the forefront of music theory and musical thought, and create non-utilitarian art which largely serves intellectual aims, such as expanding the language of music and art. 

The notion of "art" itself has expanded the possibilities, enabling music from any geographic location and culture to permeate and cross-breed with Western tradition. 

"Art" is now the larger umbrella, subsuming the Western classical tradition and allowing any form of music, from whatever source, to be considered as "art" which fulfills the art criteria for enhancing man's awareness, knowledge, and spirituality.

This means that all music which originated and is connected to the historical Western tradition, up to and including modern music to the present and into the future, is "art music," and benefits mankind. 

With the advent of recordings, a large consumer-based economy, the mass media, and the proliferation of popular music and music in general, the art tradition has been marginalized compared to its previous position of power, and the playing field has been leveled, or even skewed in the direction of the mass consumer market.

Therefore, "value to Humanity" of any form of art or music must be seen as a far-reaching, objective assessment of its intrinsic value and qualities, without being distracted by elitist attitudes or absurd, inappropriate criteria, and not as exclusively related to the Western classical tradition.


----------

